# My June Throwdown flop.



## daddyzaring (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't have alot time to get more than a couple pictures of my June entry.  Basically I just took a big old baking potato, cut it in half length wise, spooned out the middle enough to fit two small gold potatoes, some mushrooms, and grated chedder, put the baker potato back together, wrapped it closed with bacon, and smoked with hickory and cherry, Cut in half and topped with a lttle sour cream.  Was very good, we love bacon wrapped potatoes now. lol  Thank you for the one other person that voted for me.


----------



## bbally (Jul 8, 2010)

I think it looks really good.  I like the wrap in the bacon weave.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

It looks good and that bacon looks perfect!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2010)

You entered and thats what counts.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 9, 2010)

looks good to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty !







Bearcarver


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 9, 2010)

I 2nd that ....
 


meateater said:


> You entered and thats what counts.


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

That bacon actually looks better than the tater to me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   (I can't help it.  I love bacon.)  Good job on your entry DZ.  The tater was good looking as well Sir.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea, when I cut that in half the potato came away from the bacon some, and made an almost prfect bacon bowl. lol  Bet I could come up with some interesting breakfast ideas using a bacon bowl.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Caveman said:


> That bacon actually looks better than the tater to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Yea, when I cut that in half the potato came away from the bacon some, and made an almost prfect bacon bowl. lol  Bet I could come up with some interesting breakfast ideas using a bacon bowl.


Ding-Ding-Ding----Wheels turning all over the smoking world now!

Hmmmm, Bacon Bowl.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hmmmm, Bacon Bowl Molds of various sizes & shapes????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you did it !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 10, 2010)

Those look really good!! potato and bacon thats perfect!!


----------

